# light for 40 gallon?



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

im getting a 40 gallon and need lighting options. i need the cheapist one that will put me in the high low- low medium range. thanks!


----------



## xriddler (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/153195-my-inexpensive-cfl-light-solution.html

I was linked to here. Its cheap in the usa but its about the same price for me vs a odysea shipped from usa since i live in toronto. i still dont know which to go for as i have a 40g breeder.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

if money is an issue why not just get some 36" t5 NO's from HD or Lowes..I used them for years and they worked great! Only thing is you need to hang them because they have no legs, but you can most likely make some for it..just a thought


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

do you have a link? how much would it cost and would it put me in the medium range?


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> do you have a link? how much would it cost and would it put me in the medium range?


Nah unfortunately I don't have a link, but they are pretty basic lights just gota hook em in or do it another way! oh also I had to attach a reflector on to it I forgot to say..but I enjoy DIY stuff..anyways, they are fairly cheap and I don't know what kinda light I had but everything grew pretty good in my tank til I neglected it for a while..

This is with just 2 48" T-5 NO's double bulb fixtures with HO bulbs in it, but the right K burning temp. they are running at er 30watts or something like that..Check Hoppy's post in the Lighting section under PAR values and you can find out how much you will need to get to your desired place..


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Aquaticlife 36" fixtures are pretty good, they're t5 HO though, I'm assuming that's too much light for your needs?


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

not too much light but wayy too much money. im going to go with the CFL's it'll end up being 40.00


----------

